
Show HN: Boonited – an interest based social network - marceloziliotto
Boonited offers a completely new way to connect with friends and with the communities you like. Instead of traditional posts, you will send queries and will vote on queries sent by others. Pick any subject you have in mind and send a query to your friends and to communities that may be interested in it. Follow hashtags to vote on queries about subjects you are interested in and automatically share those votes with your friends.<p>On Boonited, you can keep your queries private or make it public by adding one or more hashtags to it. Public queries can be seen by the selected hashtag followers and their friends, while private queries will be seen exclusively by your friends. You have control over who your followers are since only you can invite them to follow you, not the other way around. This means you won’t get undesirable follow or connection requests here. Phew!!! Boonited is a place for close friends only.<p>Add up to five options on your queries, using text or pictures, and discover which one your friends and hashtag followers would pick. Invite friends via SMS, email or some chat apps, like Telegram or Whatsapp. Get ready for a more interactive and meaningful social network. Have fun with our Betha MVP and please let us know your comments on it.<p>Apple store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;boonited&#x2F;id1457339074<p>Google Play store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.sevenboonited&amp;hl=en_US
======
egfx
Is this like Quora? I don’t quite get it.

~~~
marceloziliotto
Quora is when you have questions that you need an answer for. Boonited is when
you want to learn your friends' and communities' preferences about any topic
you have in mind.

~~~
egfx
Doesn't Quora have this feature in topics and groups?

~~~
marceloziliotto
Yes, but users don't ask questions that need answers on Boonited. They simply
share their preferences on topics they follow with friends. Instead of Quora,
think of Pinterest. But instead of sharing what one like, sharing what one
like the most.

~~~
egfx
ah i see, so it resembles the old del.icio.us and
[https://pinboard.com/](https://pinboard.com/)?

~~~
marceloziliotto
Well, a social bookmark is much closer to what Boonited does than Quora. But
than, add a pinch of Tinder options plus the Facebook like endorsement.

I mean, it's got a few things that worked in other social newtorks, but it's
not a Frankenstein without a clear value. You get to share your preferences
with friends as no other tool does.

